# Red Cherry Shrimp Threesome



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Caught my shrimps being extra naughty tonight. Sorry for the squished camera view. I put the iPod the wrong way due to excitement, haha


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

All that's missin', is the bass soundtrack to that 'shrimp porn' 


Al.


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

BAdump, badump ba da, badum badump!


----------

